# Poly washers



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find 2 x 7/8 poly washers? My supplier stopped carring them. They are like faucet rosette washers in poly. great for packing out sink ell on backmount faucets


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

are you asking for 2 x 7/8" poly washer ?

how thick ?


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Do they look like these.....
You said like rosette washers....These could be used in place of rosette


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

look here

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/CHICAGO-FAUCETS-Spacer-Washer-3JAF1


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks, but the ones I was looking for are 1/8" thick. they came in packs of 10, about 5 bucks a pack


----------

